
Only Twitter Says It Would Refuse to Help Build Muslim Registry - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/02/of-8-tech-companies-only-twitter-says-it-would-refuse-to-help-build-muslim-registry-for-trump/
======
feedjoelpie
Breakdown of article:

    
    
        1) Email a bunch of companies
        2) They see the email is from Sam Biddle
        3) They roll their eyes and don't respond
        4) Write article stating that they won't refuse to build a Muslim registry

------
tssva
One of the companies in this article hasn't existed for a year, SRA
International. CSC spun off their public sector group last year. Upon being
spun off they acquired SRA and renamed themselves as CSRA.

There are 3 options: He contacted CSRA but for some reason referred to them by
the name of a company they acquired.

He wasn't aware that SRA doesn't exist anymore.

He tried to contact the other SRA International which is a professional
society for research administrators.

None of these speak highly to his level of reporting.

~~~
tssva
I posted a comment on the article and sent a tweet to Sam Biddle pointing out
the error. The comment was deleted and he blocked me on Twitter, so I sent an
email to the editor in chief of The Intercept.

------
stepanhruda
Everyone else thought it was such a ridiculous question they didn't even
respond.

~~~
m0th87
You know, I would've agreed on November 7th, but our president-elect has
called for this.

Microsoft's statement says "it will remain important for those in government
and the tech sector to continue to work together to strike a balance that
protects privacy and public safety in what remains a dangerous time." That to
me comes off as quite chilling. Why couldn't they just say no, they wouldn't
help? Why the double-speak?

------
naevius
There is a part of me that would just love to see a double-cross in this.

"Hey, we're IBM, we can help you with your nifty new fascism."

Once the list gets made:

"Oh, that's not his address that's weird..." "Huh, that person doesn't exist,
that's weird..." "Oh man, the servers are down again. That Microsoft you
know!" "We lost the db. We have a backup, from March."

~~~
hprotagonist
[https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-
archive/...](https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-
archive/2012-featured-story-archive/simple-sabotage.html)

>>>

    
    
        Organizations and Conferences
    
        Insist on doing everything through “channels.” Never permit short-cuts to be taken in order to expedite decisions.
        Make “speeches.” Talk as frequently as possible and at great length. Illustrate your “points” by long anecdotes and accounts of personal experiences.
        When possible, refer all matters to committees, for “further study and consideration.” Attempt to make the committee as large as possible — never less than five.
        Bring up irrelevant issues as frequently as possible.
        Haggle over precise wordings of communications, minutes, resolutions.
        Refer back to matters decided upon at the last meeting and attempt to re-open the question of the advisability of that decision.
        Advocate “caution.” Be “reasonable” and urge your fellow-conferees to be “reasonable” and avoid haste which might result in embarrassments or difficulties later on.
    
        Managers
    
        In making work assignments, always sign out the unimportant jobs first. See that important jobs are assigned to inefficient workers.
        Insist on perfect work in relatively unimportant products; send back for refinishing those which have the least flaw.
        To lower morale and with it, production, be pleasant to inefficient workers; give them undeserved promotions.
        Hold conferences when there is more critical work to be done.
        Multiply the procedures and clearances involved in issuing instructions, pay checks, and so on. See that three people have to approve everything where one would do.
    
        Employees
    
        Work slowly.
        Contrive as many interruptions to your work as you can.
        Do your work poorly and blame it on bad tools, machinery, or equipment. Complain that these things are preventing you from doing your job right.
        Never pass on your skill and experience to a new or less skillful worker.

~~~
naevius
I've worked with IBM before. I think that's their management guidelines.

------
rokosbasilisk
sam biddle ? wasnt he a "gawker journalist"?

is this fake news, I cant honestly tell.

------
hartator
They probably have already this fitler the same way Facebook try to guess your
politic views.

------
natch
Their help is already implicitly provided with the networks of social
connections they make available. Too late.

------
alva
.

~~~
hprotagonist
To quote chapter and verse,

>Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or
prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or
of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to
petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

and nowhere in that text, or in case law subsequently, is it necessary that
the "people" in question be citizens.

